# I need the best possible shot of your Piraya



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

To be included in the piraya factsheets: I need a VERY clear FULL side shot of an adult piraya. If anyone has one over 9 inches this is preferred. Please get a ZOOM picture of his adipose fin and eye as well. thanks a million.

X


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

feel free to look through the piraya pics I have and let me know if you want to use them
Piraya pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bob do you have an adult 9 inches+? Wondering if you can get a close up of the adipose fin?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Bob do you have an adult 9 inches+? Wondering if you can get a close up of the adipose fin?


 no :sad: but you can send me one and i'll be glad to photograph it and take care of it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

jon "knifeman" has some great piraya pictures also


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

MY 9" PIRAYA


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow..nice piraya arnold


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

you don't get many better shots than that...nice hollywood!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pic!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice view shots, Arnold!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Does anyone know what a "rayed adipose fin" looks like? I sure dont.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know someone recentlybought very small piraya from George.....can you take pics of them, detailed, and post em?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just take the best pic and zoom the adipose fin for the piraya factsheets!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Does anyone know what a "rayed adipose fin" looks like? I sure dont.


 I think it means that the adipose fin has fin rays (similar in appearance to the rays in the dorsal fin, for example...)
In other p's, it's basically a piece of flesh/tissue sticking out, with no rays (hence the name 'fatty fin')

Not 100% sure, though, so


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think it is the hard part of the adipose fin you can see it in Arnolds....thanks for the pics everyone


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks guys!

Raptor has several smaller Piraya. Hes your best bet!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Arnold, whenever your on.. pls PM me. I'd ike to know the stabilities on keeping a Piraya. Thanks!!!

I know I know..


----------

